

Popularity Growth Patterns of GitHub Software - a_serg1
http://mtov.github.io/github-popularity-growth-patterns/

======
tracker1
Though it's hands down my favorite language... JavaScript's position is hardly
surprising given that many applications have a web front end component, and
often the JS outweighs the backend language used.

I really like JS/Node.js but imho if there's more than 2-3 files in a language
other than JS, the repository's language credit should probably go to that
other language.

That said, go JS!!! node/io.js forever!

(P.S. I know that node/io.js are reconciling)

